# Start of my first planted tank



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread will be for my first planted tank. I already got all the stuff to get this done except co2. Equipment: 29g tank with hood, t8 light, big bag of Eco complete, root tabs, dwarf hair grass, bacopa, aquatop cf400-Uv canister filter, 29g wood stand. Tomorrow I'm going to get the stand built and by the night it should be ready to plant. I been reading for months about this stuff now it's time for hands on. I welcome any tips to help me have a nice planted tank. Maybe a nice piece of drift wood in the middle with some moss growing off it like a tree. I'm going for that carpet look maybe some tall grass toward the back.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Nothing to add?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Start heavily planted and with the co2 up and running. Yes, while it cycles.
6hrs light in the beginning.

Did I already say start heavily planted and with co2 from day one?


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I had mixed results with my 18" F8 on a 10gal tank. Of course, it was the one that came with the canopy :frown:. Now I have a dual 24" F12 last used in 1990 on there and it's working much better. More expensive to run - 20w x 2 vs. 15w x 1 F8.

Another piece: 10 gallon tanks are 13" high.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Update: The stand is built it was a pain to put together nothing was connecting together right. Got the hood and light put together. Tank is now on the stand. Next i need to put together the filter add eco complete get it planted fill it up with water. Yup it's been a fun day getting mad that nothing was lining up good.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Update: Got the filter put together and it took me a hour to prime the dam thing. Eco complete and plants are in the tank filled it up with water and tetra safe start. Now the heater is warming up the water. Don't worry I will get pics soon.


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD (Feb 26, 2012)

Why do you need the root tabs when you have Eco?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Because the more help the better I'm guessing.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Update with pics:


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Let the aquascaping begin!

Don't forget the background. You say you're going for the carpeted look, ever consider a blue-white background, in addition to some hardscaping/mosses? 

Consider getting cories, otos, trumpet and nerite snails to control the new tank diatom and algea blooms and start nutrient/waste management cycle.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

You should post this thread under "tank journals". Perfect place to start a "making-of" for new setups like yours.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know how to move this but if a mod can that will be fine. Maybe I'll do a white back ground.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is some new pics.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Are all those the plants real?

Hmmm, you may not have enough plant mass to have a long photoperiod without have an algae explosion.
Just be conservative with the light. It's the driving force.

-may the light be with you-


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Are those just bubbles on the glass?


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

They appear to be just bubbles.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

QQQUUUUAADDD said:


> Why do you need the root tabs when you have Eco?


Eco complete does not have much to it. I just set up a 72g w/ Eco complete and my plants were dying within two days. I added root tabs and I'm dosing a small amount of dry ferts. My plants are flourishing it's been two months, no sign of algae(knock on wood) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Are all those the plants real?
> 
> Hmmm, you may not have enough plant mass to have a long photoperiod without have an algae explosion.
> Just be conservative with the light. It's the driving force.
> ...


Fake plants are bad uhhhhh..... They cut your fish. And fake plants are bad.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm taking the fake plants out. That's bubbles from the spray bar.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I wouldn't have the light on for more than 4 hrs for now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Why? I took out the fake plants now.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Because if there is too much light and the plants are not enough to take the nutrients then algae will do it and you will end up with all the plants and other stuff covered in algae. Still, you don't know if you will need co2 for your light intensity. 

In other words...

If you have nutrients that can't be used by plants (lack of co2 or too much light), then algae will show up to make up for the amount of photosynthesis that needs to happen in relation with the amount of light/available nutrients.

This is why I advised you to start heavily planted. It even helps the cycle as the plants are covered in biofilm that would inoculate the tank. 

Having a planted tank is always working with this balance between light/co2, plans/algae...

Do you know why could you need co2?


----------



## iheartbettas (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm not an expert, but i think a single t8 light will not cut if you're going to have dwarf hairgrass. It's probably only good for anubias, crypts, and marimo balls.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

iheartbettas said:


> i'm not an expert, but i think a single t8 light will not cut if you're going to have dwarf hairgrass. It's probably only good for anubias, crypts, and marimo balls.


Yeah, and hair grass won't absorb much nutrients even with high light and co2. Anyways, you need to start with easier plants. Like stem plants.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to try and grow out some bulbs.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

You r better off buying plants from sellers here at TPT. It's way cheaper and great service. 

I buy plants from PLANTBRAIN & H4N


----------



## NQuaday (Jul 14, 2011)

I second pejerrey. I have two plant packages in transit to start my new 20 long heavily planted and it was incredibly straight forward and easy to get a lot of plants from fellow hobbyists for dirt cheap. Cant vouch for quality yet but im sure I will be very pleased Fingers crossed. 
Excited to see how this tank develops.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I got some bulbs let's see if i can grow them.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Neatfish said:


> I got some bulbs let's see if i can grow them.


WHere did you buy them? What are they? 
What is going to happen in the meantime? 
I can give you some stem and floating plants if you pay for the shipping ($6) Pm me if interested.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

From walmart I think they are aponogeton bulbs and some other kind as well. I've grown them before with no help of light or nothing. Just put some rocks in the tank. I'm going to be out of town for a while but if you p/m me the pics probably when I get back that can happen.


----------



## iheartbettas (Aug 9, 2012)

i think people are just trying to help you not get too discouraged with the plants. Starting off with easier plants that are compatible with your lighting will help your enthusiasm for live aquarium plants and planted tanks in general. If you read the reviews on those "bulbs", it looks like a crap shoot. 

http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/104...ogeton-aquarium-bulbs-1ct-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I just gave away here in the forum a bag of plant trimmings as a RAOK. (random act of kindness) Maybe enough to cover you whole tank, but I didn't remember about you in time. 

Take a look at this tanks to get some ideas for a layout.

http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/


Those rocks, are they meant for aquarium use or are they going to leach chemicals into the water?


----------



## iheartbettas (Aug 9, 2012)

pejerrey, my head just exploded from all those planted tank layouts! Very nice!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Well that sucks. I will view that link when i get back home.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Aponogeton bulbs are not a good way to start a tank. Crypts, stems, and swords are better. But nothing will grow well if it doesn't have enough light or CO2.

If you want a carpet, it's best to break up your patch of hairgrass and plant it in plugs throughout the tank. It will spread faster that way. And your bacopa will grow better if you plant the stems individually about 1" apart.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

That's good to know. Thanks. What is a easy carpet plant?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I was out of town a few weeks but the dhg floated to the top and died but the bacopa is growing nice. I need more plants.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm seeing a new plant growing on the side by the bacopa it could just be spreading out or maybe one of the bulbs are growing but the other bulbs just turned brown and ugly they did not grow hmmm wonder what's growing.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Need a mod to move this to tank journals still.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to try diy co2 soon.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Ooooo Very bright and vibrant green color those stems are. =]


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. Hopefully it will grow out more.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Plants I'll be ordering next Friday. I'll also be setting up diy co2 even though they don't require co2 but they will grow nicer with it. Bought some airline tube, yeast and a check valve. What mixture should I do with a 1.89l bottle?
1o-Rotala sp green
10-Marsilea minuta -carpet plant
2-Cabomba purple - best chance for color
1/2 portion -flame moss
10-rotala colorata
1-anubias nana
4-medium baby tears
2-ludwigia repens and palustris


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

There are tiny little bubble looking things on the new plant coming up and it grew a leaf very fast overnight that's where the bubbles are. I don't have my diy co2 up yet what can it be?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been using root tabs and eco complete must really work well you can see how fast that new leaf grew over night. Here is a pic of the plants with no co2 and here is a pic of my diy co2 setup it's not done yet but I'll get it up sometime this week.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Awesome. DIY is fun, because it allows you to better understand the CO2 process.
It also is very unstable, so DIY is a great gateway into pressurized. You will enjoy a high tech setup more after going through a lower tech. 
Best of luck, looks like fun, I remember doing very similar things not long ago. :flick:


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks I can't wait to see how the plants will grow with the diy co2.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got the co2 hooked up now we play the waiting game. The spray bar must off got a little air in it because it went off all crazy that's why there are a bunch of bubbles.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

some pics with the co2 going a few days but not sure if it's working or not.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess the diy co2 is working I have another plant growing.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What you think so far? Nobody got nothing to add?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, patience.
It's been less than two weeks so... What can we say? 

Plants look very healthy, I'm glad you have done this effort to get it Running nice. Never give up!! 

How are your fish doing?

When are you going to plant more?
I've seen awesome RAOKs giving away tons of good plants. Have you tried to get free plants from the forum?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm ordering some plants tonight from a guy on here. My fish are good but I'm trading them for some neon tetras this weekend. So next week i will have a bunch of plants ready to be planted.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What you think about this stocking list. I already have 6 neons and 1 betta.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I would skip the betta and go with a more peaceful interesting fish. Maybe a smaller school of neos and another school of ottos? That way you have middle and bottom feeders at least.

Maybe:

14 neos (+6) = 20 middle feeders This batch first

6 ottos bottom/algae feeders second batch

6 marble hatch fish top feeders 3rd batch

All of them at once will be too much IMO for your tank. You may expect a big ammonia spike and a mini cycle.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I already have 6 of them and 1 betta from my 10g. They will be fine as long as i keep my W/C up. I have them getting use to the water now. Got my plants in last night too but I'll post a pic of them later. Shut down the 10g already too my mom will take that to her home. Oh wow the neons are coloring up nice they never did that in my 10g wow man they have a nice glow to them wow.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a pic of the fish in the 29g. I can't get a good photo of the neons but wow you should see there color now it's like a neon blue/purple very nice looking.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I did a big W/C today wiped off the algae and got 3 more fish. I also planted a small piece of DHG.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some new pics.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got some different fish today. Now I have 9 neons 1 betta and 5 glowlight tetras.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you running just an air pump through your air stone or is that your CO2? If your running the air stone along side your CO2, you are basically getting nothing accomplished cuz your getting rid of all the CO2 you are trying to add to your tank. I would just take the air stone out or only run it at night.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't really have co2 but I must be doing something right because I have some new plants starting to come up. I'm not sure what they are yet but I was telling my wife "this is cool come check it out." I was pretty excited about it.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Got the co2 hooked up now we play the waiting game. The spray bar must off got a little air in it because it went off all crazy that's why there are a bunch of bubbles.


So DIY CO2 isn't CO2? You do have nice growth in the tank, just saying if this ^ is CO2 then you are releasing most of it back to the air from the tank with the air stone.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess so but if it's not broken I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Neatfish said:


> I guess so but if it's not broken I don't want to mess with it.


Good point

You probably have it just right, perfect balance between the airstone and the co2. 

Just keep watching!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Little update: I have algae on my tanks glass and some on the little rocks in my tank. I been running the light 8hrs a day trying to see if that works but nope. The weather here got cold this week down to 30° and I had one glowlight die not sure what happen but it might of been old already. One of the bulbs I planted is growing like crazy one of the leaf's on it grew all the way out of the water and some new plant is growing too.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick video I made I'll try to make a better one later.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwGp49drbR4


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

So, when you get algae... You need to do things like shorten the photoperiod but you need to manually remove the algae that Is already there. However, 8 hrs was still too long then bro.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe 5hrs?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Neatfish said:


> Maybe 5hrs?


That is what I have on mine and I have separated in 2on 3 off and 3 on.

Just make sure you clean the existing algae very well change water to get rid of their spreading and after you set for 5hrs observe for at least 2 weeks to see if you are getting algae again. 
Only change the light period time, so you know what you are observing is related to one isolated factor.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. Alright I'll try that out. Around what time would be best or it don't matter?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Neatfish said:


> Thanks. Alright I'll try that out. Around what time would be best or it don't matter?


Around the time you are gonna be likely to want to stare at it!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some new pics.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Small video I made with my phone.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6c_LLE6hYs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

what about a fulltank shot?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh I'll get one when I get more plants.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got some more fish. Check out this little guy.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Last night did a big WC clean the glass off and planted some DHG.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hopefully I can get the DHG to carpet when I hook back up the diy co2.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQJ-fOp1hZM


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Company came over for thanksgiving the could not keep there eye of the tank.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Day 1 starting use of API co2 booster. I mixed it with tank water before I poured it in. Let's see if it will help grow the plants.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

feeding time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcc5arQSV3A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some new pics. Looks like the dhg is spreading out on the right side.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Changed the background to black and added a piece of a branch. Here it is now. What you think? Yes I'm going to plant moss on the top of the branch to make it look like a tree.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess that will be my last update since nobody cares to give feed back or nothing.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

U r not asking any questions lately, just showing pics of ur tank. 

Try to get something more interesting going on, and by that I don't mean I get a cheese pirate ship for bubbles. 

Search for "Aquascaping checklist", read that thread to get some ideas.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh okay I'll get a nice piece of drift wood and grow moss on it. Give me some ideas please?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Use the branchs cut them and make a tree tie on some moss. Are you dosing any ferts?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Im only asking cause your stems havent shoot up all my stem plant grow up the the surface. Except my Red Ludwigia wich i just move to give it more light.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I been using root tabs and co2 booster. I'm going to take out the bubbler maybe that will help my plants grow better.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> I been using root tabs and co2 booster. I'm going to take out the bubbler maybe that will help my plants grow better.


I'm dosing N P K and micros fertilizer I'm using the stuff from Sachem they sell a thre bottle kit. My plants are growing greener and fuller. I'm using root tabs too.

As far as the air stone i have my pump on a timer it run for about 6 hours at night that seem to have help the plants too.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

You have anbias in your tank mine didnt like being planted the like being tie the the wood but they are a slow grower anyway.


----------



## Perchance (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice progression! I hadn't seen this journal before but the Betta is gorgeous too! Maybe try some thicker driftwood on one side of the tank, or at the base of the twig/root pieces? To add some depth and continuity? Anyways, nice tank! Don't be discouraged


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks guys. I took out that small piece of wood it was not working for me and shut of the air stone. I'm going to get more plants soon and try to find a big piece of drift wood.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Planted some bacopa caroliniana and ludwigia tonight.


----------



## Perchance (Dec 4, 2012)

Sweet! What kind of ludwigia? And chance of some pics? Have you decided what you're going to do in terms of hardscape? Replacing the driftwood or some stones?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't remember what kind of ludwigia but it's from the little package they sell at petsmart. I also ordered some dwarf sag from a guy on here last night. I'm probably not going to add drift wood because it's going to be like a jungle in my tank after I plant all the plants when they get here. I will get pics when everything is planted.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is some pics for now still have more plants on the way.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Still waiting on my plants but here is a little update.



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouvVuAZTasw


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Planted more plants tonight and I have a nice big piece of driftwood soaking in a bucket.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Changed the water in the bucket it was very brown I'm glad I soaked this first.


----------



## Exceliber (Feb 1, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Oh okay I'll get a nice piece of drift wood and grow moss on it. Give me some ideas please?


Did you decide on which moss to use? I'm a huge fan of flame or mini rose moss.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure yet oh wait I have a little flame moss in my tank I'll use that.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Last week









New plants









More plants tonight driftwood is going in that big area on the left side


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some new pic.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

It's coming along nicely! The betta is beautiful!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. I'm going to put that big piece of driftwood on the right side if I can get it to sink.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to re scape my tank tomorrow. Any Ideas on moving stuff around?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I could not get the driftwood to sink or look good in my tank so I'm not going to use it. Moved plants and stuff around also wife picked me up this magazine looks like a good read.


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

That is a big piece of driftwood so I'd soak it for another couple weeks. Or you could anchor it down somehow ( attach a rock on teh bottom or something). Try to get the scape look more natural is my 2 cents


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. I been soaking it for 2 weeks now.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

IMO, I would remove the figurine thing you have going, and add the piece of wood. Sporadically lay out the small stone pieces, not in a fashion that looks like layed cobble stone. - It will help with gettinng your scene a little more natural.

Also, get a few more plants, like a fair few more, as I didnt really notice much difference in the over all scheme of things. A few more chnages and I think you will be wqell underway!

Good luck.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm still not happy with the scape of my tank. I'm going to move stuff around again maybe I can figure something out to keep the piece of wood down.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I kind of moved some stuff around but not too much. I'm still not happy with it yet. That magazine is pretty good it has tons of info if your just starting out with this hobby. uploading a small video of my tank now.










My Betta after a shrimp pellet.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's a little shaky but here is a new video watch in hd for music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYjgf1pBKBg


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Getting better!!! (-:

If you were in sydney, I would drive over and give you a bunch of plants after my next trim - pity we are seriously distanced.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. I would do the same too if I had any plants.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Hey thanks. I would do the same too if I had any plants.


Haha - nice one. BTW what light are you running?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

17w T8 full spectrum fluorescent light. I want to upgrade it later on.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

My planted tank 2013 part 2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruVZupKE7lY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

My temp dropped down 10* in my tank because the house heater was not working last night and helping with the temp in the tank. It went from 80* to 70* my betta looks a little sick I'm trying to bring it back up to temp.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks pretty, except those array of pebbles.

maybe get some decent rocks? or branches?


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

:biggrinitch the treasure chest/ornament thingy :icon_mrgr

plants look very healthy!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks I already did. Tomorrow I'll start to dose florinmulti.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Just an updated. I been doing about 6hrs of light a day and dosing c02 booster tomorrow I'll start dosing florinmulti.

Plants

10-Marsilea minuta -carpet plant

1/2 portion -flame moss

1-anubias nana

3-Bacopa

1-root plant not sure what kind

10-dwarf sag

1-Java fern

Substrate/Fertilizers

Eco complete

Root tabs

Co2 booster

Florinmulti

6hrs of light a day

Fish/Shrimp

16-Neon Tetra

9-Glowlight Tetra

6-Rummy nose tetra. added today

10-Ghost shrimp


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Started dosing florinmulti today 6 small drops let's see how the plants do with it.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Pic?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll get a pic later this week after I do a WC.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Save some coin on additives and upgrade your light. I think it will help a lot. Look forward to pics.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

New heater and rummy nose tetras added some new pics of my 29g.


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uCeZcokk3o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rbp917 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update, I'm enjoying this journal.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. That flourimulti made my plants more healthy and more green too. Just don't use to much of it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34YLwabmJpA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick pic.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's 2am am and I'm doing a big WC and moving plants around taking rocks out the tank. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Clean out the filer now I have a ton of bubbles from the spray bar and I got a coralife 10k light for it too.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I was not happy with the scape of the tank so I pulled all the plants out and moved them around.

Before









After


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got some new fish.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Made a moon light with two of these.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## kclone (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice tank. I like the direction you are taking it. Beware the ghost shrimp. They are the gateway shrimp to all the other varieties. Next you'll get cherry shrimp. Then you'll start dreaming about CRS! Cherry shrimp look great with black gravel.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish and plants!


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

its refreshing to see someone with the same tank and stand as me,
but i have to ask: is your stand really wobbly? mines is :icon_neut



looks nice!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

With the tank filled it's not wobbling


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

A little update of my tank now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

New video of my 29g in hd. I'm still not happy with it because I need more plants. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZij0XSK0jI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Changed some stuff around today.


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice tank. Not really feeling the pots but to each his own. My only suggestion would be to just let the plants grow. You seem to move everything around a lot and change stuff because its not how you want it. Figure out how you want it to look and give it a few months or so to grow in and I think you will be much more satisfied. This is just my opinion though so please don't take it as me being rude.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey man! Just a suggestion:


get rid of those pots and white pebbles! 
Hehe!

Why don't you find some nice sized rocks an test them with vinegar to see if they're safe? Make sure they are the same kind of rock to have context.


----------



## kclone (Nov 11, 2011)

I like it. Perhaps put some of the while pebbles in the pots. Make the pots look like they were full of pebbles, but fell to the bottom of a pond and spilled out.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks I'm just going to let everything grow in now before I change anything. Planted a micro sword by the pot on the left side toward the back last night.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Added some more stuff today.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Decided something was off so I moved some stuff. This is the final scape for a while now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some pics with the new plant light.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks but I can't ever get nothing to grow good. I just want to put a big fake castle or something in the tank and call it a day.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

Any update on this tank? I like the pots..


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

This tank is long gone with my ex. Now I just have a bunch of random nano tanks.


----------

